# How common is deafness? (Got the does!...plus one more..)



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Going to look at a lamancha doe on saturday and the breeder told me that the doe was born solid white and is deaf. How common is this? How easily can it be passed onto kids?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

I had no clue it was happening in goats. With dogs the breeds that have deafness are commonly the breeds that are pure white. Generally this has come about from the desire to have the all white and a inbreeding to create it thus resulting in more deaf dogs. With certain breeds like the Jack Russell the JRTCA (Jack Russell Terrier Club of America) actually requires a hearing test to register a dog. This way they can eliminate the deafness from all their registered dogs. 
In a prey animal like a goat they never would survive since they would not be able to avoid the predator so the gene would not reproduce itself. I would think it is not common unless breeders are breeding these deaf animals and creating more.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

I don't think it's common at all. I don't know if it's something that can be passed on or not. I couldn't find very much information on it unfortunately.

I personally would not want a deaf doe in my herd... a problem with this is she can't hear her kids when needed or if it happened to be that she did end up passing her deafness on that would not be something you'd want to be breeding. Has she kidded before? How did she handle it? This would just be my biggest concern. :shrug:

But...I don't know if it's inheritable or not. Are either sire or dam deaf?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

In all species (humans included) were there have been studies on deafness there is proof that certain types of deafness are hereditary. Not all types but some.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

Neither her sire or dam were deaf. Neither were white, either. Both I believe were a chocolate brown.

She has kidded once before, I think the breeder said she had twins and that she raised them as good as her other does. Also said that the kids grew up to be quiet, because they never heard mom speaking, and calling for her was useless because she couldn't hear them. I'd say that'd be kind of handy when raising nubians. :laugh:

Oh and she is pregnant. And bred to a nubian.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

let us know what you do. I would be interested if she kids how they are for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

Wow...it could be a fluke thing...or it may be due to injury or caused by an untreated or treatment started to late...by an infection in the ears..... causing hearing loss...

Not sure... if it is hereditary or not.... Good luck... no matter what you do and keep us updated.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

Well...if she is able to raise her kids well and be a good mom...I guess you can go for it. I wouldn't want to use her as a breeding animal if it does turn out to be hereditary...but there just is not enough research done I think that would give you a for sure answer regarding deafness in goats.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

I think I am going to take the plunge on her if I like her when I go see her Saturday. I will definitely keep you guys updated on how she is like as a mom. Her and another doe we are checking out are due in March.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

:thumb: Sounds good! Be sure to get lots of pics to share with us if you decide to get her!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

Deafness can be caused by many different factors and in some cases be genetics. It is very common for albinos to have deafness issues, but I would not let that keep you from an animal with good conformation. I would suggest that if you do get her to put a bell on her collar, that way at least if she can't hear you calling you can hear her movements. They also make vibrating collars that you can use to get her attention at feeding time. It just takes time to train an animal to respond. I use to train blind horses and have worked a little with some deaf/hh dogs. If you do get her and need any suggestions just ask. I don't mind to help out some, but I have never worked or trained a deaf goat. If you get her when she kids I would keep them in a smaller area until they bond and the kids have a good understanding of mommy not answering their cry. Also (sorry I can seem to shut up) in case it is the genetic cause I would be sure to breed her to a solid dark buck to cut down on the dilute genes. Typically solid blacks would be a better genetic addition. Keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How common is deafness?*



> I think I am going to take the plunge on her if I like her when I go see her Saturday. I will definitely keep you guys updated on how she is like as a mom. Her and another doe we are checking out are due in March.


 :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

cant wait to see photos!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness?*

This is off topic but I knew a family who raised a blind saneen buckling (as a wether). And with a mild adjustment to a few things, they even trained him to pull carts (he has complete faith in his "drivers"). I know his was do to an issue at birthing, so maybe its the same. Either way, such things probably won't cause you too much problems, animals are really good at adapting, especially when protected from natural predators.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How common is deafness? (Got the does!....plus one more.*

Well, we brought the two does home.They are BIG. :O
Also the breeder (who owns a grade A dairy, and we are good friends with) sweetened the deal by throwing in a 5/8th Nubian/3/8 Boer bottle buckling.  How could one pass that up? lol! He is so sweet too. Named him Duke. I'm torn between wethering him and keeping him a buck. He isn't related to the does or the kids they will have. What to do what to do! :hair:

The does have settled in OK and are with our 4 preggo nigerian mommas and get along just great with them! No head butting at all! Could be because they are so big that the nigerians are just like :shocked: Haha!

PICTURES will have to wait. Seems like EVERYTIME I bring in new goats, it rains the next day! :GAAH:

The two does names are Wendy and Winona. (Wynona was the name of our very first goat! A little nostalgic)

:greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness? (Got the does!...plus one more..*

Congrats on the additions!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How common is deafness? (Got the does!...plus one more..*

:thumbup:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: How common is deafness? (Got the does!...plus one more..*

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pictures of your new babies!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How common is deafness? (Got the does!...plus one more..*

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics! :stars:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How common is deafness? (Got the does!...plus one more..*

Here is little Duke.  Its a crappy cell pictures but itll have to do until I can break out my nikon.


----------

